# Anxiety and OCD with my graves disease



## skimordiegirl

I am having a bit of a problem. I have always had a little OCD for a while now, but as of late it's been getting awful. I feel like I am going insane with some of the things I think. I will be driving down the interstate and I start thinking about how in reality, how the world is positioned, I could be driving straight down right now?!?!? Who thinks about this stuff??? Then I start thinking I am going to slide down. And what if all of the gravitational pull just stopped and everyone fell (floated) into space. WHAT ON EARTH?!?! Why am I feeling this way? They are decreasing my menthimazole dose to bring me closer to getting off the medicine, even though I am still hyper, she says I am in a normal range.

HELP!!! AM I LOSING MY MIND????


----------



## webster2

Graves can do a number on your mind and brain. I don't know what to say about dealing with it. Mine was not under control until surgery. I had horrific mood swings. I didn't recognize myself at all.

I wish you the best.


----------



## Lovlkn

What are your latest labs with ranges please.

Thyroid movement of any sort can cause issues.

You do NOT sound like you are ready to come off of your meds.


----------



## Andros

skimordiegirl said:


> I am having a bit of a problem. I have always had a little OCD for a while now, but as of late it's been getting awful. I feel like I am going insane with some of the things I think. I will be driving down the interstate and I start thinking about how in reality, how the world is positioned, I could be driving straight down right now?!?!? Who thinks about this stuff??? Then I start thinking I am going to slide down. And what if all of the gravitational pull just stopped and everyone fell (floated) into space. WHAT ON EARTH?!?! Why am I feeling this way? They are decreasing my menthimazole dose to bring me closer to getting off the medicine, even though I am still hyper, she says I am in a normal range.
> 
> HELP!!! AM I LOSING MY MIND????


Grave's can cause some problems. It really messes w/your brain.

Graves', neuropsychiatric
http://www.ngdf.org/cms/modules/files/uploads/7699.PDF

hypo, psychiatric
http://www.biopsychiatry.com/hypothyroidism.htm

Decreasing your meds may not be a good idea.


----------



## bigfoot

skimordiegirl said:


> HELP!!! AM I LOSING MY MIND????


Nope! :hugs:


----------



## I DClaire

webster2 said:


> Graves can do a number on your mind and brain. I don't know what to say about dealing with it. Mine was not under control until surgery. I had horrific mood swings. I didn't recognize myself at all.
> 
> I wish you the best.


Me, too! I thought I was having a nervous breakdown when I joined this site but I think something webster2 posted about her crazy mood swings was almost word for word the same as what I'd been doing.

I got on a _thing_ about house dust. I am not a good housekeeper, I'd rather do anything on God's earth than clean house...but I all but became obsessed with the realization that there was dust on things I couldn't clean. :anim_63: Like knicknacks and louvered shutters. I felt like I didn't know what to do - that I might dust something and the dust would come back. Thank goodness I got over that!!

It seems like (I can't swear to anything!) I remember reading that there are more receptors for thyroid hormone in the brain than any other part of the body. It can really do a number on your thinking and emotions.


----------



## desrtbloom

I had horrible mood swings and crazy feelings when I was really sick. I literally had days I woke up sobbing from the time I got up until the time I went to sleep and it was exhausting. I had other times when my mood swings were up and down like a yo-yo day after day and then they would subside a little. It was HORRIBLE! Your hormones cause you to have mental health issues at times and it really does suck. I would touch base with your doctor to let him/her what is going on. Also, did you have a full thyroid panel complete before the medication adjustment? If so, please post your labs.

Hang in there hun. :hugs:


----------



## webster2

I came very close to losing my job and my marriage. My mind and emotions were way out of control. It has been nice to be a calm normal person again!


----------



## desrtbloom

Webster - I was so extremely fortunate to have short term disability which I had to go on because I just couldn't function at work any longer. I probably would have gotten fired if I hadn't because I was such an emotional mess. I can't imagine they would have tolerated my sobbing days. LOL


----------



## jenny v

I have Hashi's so I swing back and forth between hyper and hypo, but I have noticed crazy mood swings when I'm hyper. In the moment, it feels totally natural to overreact the way I do but then I'll look back on it a few hours later and think "why the hell did I react like that?!?". It messes with your mind and your personality.

When I'm hypo, I tend to cry more easily and feel more numb or slow to react to things. When I'm hyper, I tend to go off on things and freak out more easily.


----------



## webster2

desrtbloom said:


> Webster - I was so extremely fortunate to have short term disability which I had to go on because I just couldn't function at work any longer. I probably would have gotten fired if I hadn't because I was such an emotional mess. I can't imagine they would have tolerated my sobbing days. LOL


I should have looked into that. Everyday, I would think this (what ever it is) is going to get better. What a time, I have had to mend a lot of fences. I was sobbing, emotional mean mess...TG, not any more!


----------



## diva_alicia

skimordiegirl said:


> I am having a bit of a problem. I have always had a little OCD for a while now, but as of late it's been getting awful. I feel like I am going insane with some of the things I think. I will be driving down the interstate and I start thinking about how in reality, how the world is positioned, I could be driving straight down right now?!?!? Who thinks about this stuff??? Then I start thinking I am going to slide down. And what if all of the gravitational pull just stopped and everyone fell (floated) into space. WHAT ON EARTH?!?! Why am I feeling this way? They are decreasing my menthimazole dose to bring me closer to getting off the medicine, even though I am still hyper, she says I am in a normal range.
> 
> HELP!!! AM I LOSING MY MIND????


This is going to sound horrible, but I chuckled when I read your thoughts while driving - because mine aren't far off. My brain goes crazy places lately. Focusing on what I need to is impossible but I sure can obsess about things that make no sense. LOL I tell my endo I've always been a hyper/Type-A kinda gal, but this is like me on steroids. I hope your day today is a little better and your endo is getting you better regulated. :hugs:


----------

